# Skipper and Scooter Family fun!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter decided to take a break this weekend.
They put aside the responsibilities of running the county, participation in clandestine activities and adrenaline pumping adventures.
Instead, they concentrated on enjoying the weekend with just some basic "family fun". 

After the flock enjoyed their 4th of July picnic and watching the fireworks, the boys decided to spend the next day at the Water Park! :wow:

Skipooter barrelling down the water-slide!

​*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey I'm the first one to post....How cool you guys are... Skipper and Scooter sure look like they are enjoying there time at the water park.... Are they going to have a dip in the swimming pool to? You guys need to have a break from work to unwind and have fun with your family......


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Another fun adventure for Scooter and Skipper!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute! Looks like they are having fun!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your boys really know how to take full advantage of these hot Summer days. 
It's great to see them having a blast on the slide followed by a splash into the swimming pool!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How adorable, looks like some good old-fashioned fun for the top agents and adventure junkies  
_
Skipper, wait up!
Sorry Scooter, I can't stop!_


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It's good to see that the boys are just out to have some carefree fun this time without doing anything dangerous LOL ! I'm glad they were able to get out and enjoy the waterpark .

What do Sunny and Sparky think of Skipooter's adventures? Do they ever get jealous? I noticed sometimes they're invited, like when a bunch of them were riding motorcycles.. but are those two just more indoor types?


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

"Last one down is a rotten egg!" - Skipper

"I'd rather be a rotten egg than shark food!" - Scooter

"OMG, those are piranhas!"

To be continued...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Skipper and Scooter sure look like they are enjoying there time at the water park.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn! They had a lot of fun acting like youngsters at the waterslide and in the pool! 



jellyblue said:



Another fun adventure for Scooter and Skipper!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Susan! :hug:



nuxi said:



Very cute! Looks like they are having fun!

Click to expand...

 They had a great time, Gaby. 



aluz said:



Your boys really know how to take full advantage of these hot Summer days. 
It's great to see them having a blast on the slide followed by a splash into the swimming pool! 

Click to expand...

Thank, Ana -- Skipooter would have loved your flock of 14 to have joined them! 



StarlingWings said:



How adorable, looks like some good old-fashioned fun for the top agents and adventure junkies  

Skipper, wait up!
Sorry Scooter, I can't stop!

Click to expand...

 SPLASH!!!! 
Ouch --Scooter, you landed on top of me! 



RavensGryf said:



It's good to see that the boys are just out to have some carefree fun this time without doing anything dangerous LOL ! I'm glad they were able to get out and enjoy the waterpark .

What do Sunny and Sparky think of Skipooter's adventures? Do they ever get jealous? I noticed sometimes they're invited, like when a bunch of them were riding motorcycles.. but are those two just more indoor types?

Click to expand...

Julie,
Sunny and Sparky like to participate sometimes but they generally happy hanging out at home and enjoying the "good life". They aren't nearly the adrenaline junkies Skipper and Scooter have turned out to be. :laughing:



Jedikeet said:



"Last one down is a rotten egg!" - Skipper

"I'd rather be a rotten egg than shark food!" - Scooter

"OMG, those are piranhas!"

To be continued...

Click to expand...

Uh oh! What kind of craziness would cause somebirdy to put piranhas  in a pool at a water park? :S
Good thing the boys are superheros!!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

While water slides are certainly fun for us normal folk....one has to wonder just how much entertainment a pair of guy's like these could really get out of this....I mean look where they've been....look what they've done...there must be something more to this....there must....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



While water slides are certainly fun for us normal folk....one has to wonder just how much entertainment a pair of guy's like these could really get out of this....I mean look where they've been....look what they've done...there must be something more to this....there must....

Click to expand...

I have to admit, I felt exactly the same about it, Randy!
Somehow it just seems "off" to see Skipooter doing something so benign. :laughing:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Why Randy, how can you think these sweet adorable little rascals would need to be in an official capacity all the time ?
Remember the saying " All work and no play makes for a dull day"
I am glad the boys are being boys for a change just having a bit of light hearted fun


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter send kisses to you and your flock (especially Budget), Cathy!!
xoxo*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Slip Sliding Away - wheeeeee!!!!! *


----------

